# Homemade Tools >  LATHE HANDWHEEL

## backyard_cnc

I made this handwheel to make it easy to turn short threads up to a shoulder on my lathe. The Handwheel simply slips into the headstock on tightens up with an expanding arbor as shown. I find it most useful for very short threads and very convenient in allowing you to stop threading in the exact same spot each time. If you have a gearhead lathe besure to select a higher speed which will reduce the effort you need to exert to turn the crank ;-)

The handwheel itself was salvaged from an old piece of machinery and I simply made a suitable expanding arbor so it could perform its new function.

Gerald

----------

jjr2001 (Sep 4, 2016),

Jon (Feb 9, 2016),

kbalch (Feb 9, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks backyard_cnc! We've added your Lathe Handwheel to our Lathe Accessories category, as well as to your builder page: backyard_cnc's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Lathe Handwheel
 by backyard cnc

tags: lathe, handle, wheel

----------

